# problème connection Icloud après MAJ Mojave



## Gvdb1961 (2 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, je viens de faire la mise a jour Mojave sur un mac book pro mi 2014. Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à Icloud . Il m'a demandé de supprimé mon compte existant dans compte internet si je voulais utiliser ce compte comme compte principal. Quand j'essaie de me connecter il me dit que je suis déjà connecté en tant que (identifiant du compte) et avec la mention ce compte icloud existe déjà
Merci de votre aide


----------

